# [SOLVED] Garena BSOD



## Anujkolhe (Oct 7, 2010)

HI ..
I have a problem using garena.
When i double click and open garena a blue screen pops out with STOP error message 0*8E or 0*BE or 0*50.

I have tried reinstalling it but it didnt worked..

Please help..


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Garena BSOD*

Can you tell us any specific information, such as the associated file and the error code?

Download Service Pack 3 using Windows Update... also make sure your anti-virus and firewall are not blocking the game

Make sure DEP (Data Execution Prevention) is disabled

Make sure there are no hardware conflicts.


----------



## Anujkolhe (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: Garena BSOD*

I get No specific error on any garena file.
Only once i had got a error with file known as sysdrv.dll and its location was Garena\plugin\UI\sysdrv But when I tried to find that file I didnt got it....

And the error code i get is 0*8E or 0*50 or 0*BE ... The error code in the bracket seems to be different every time....

My firewall is corrupted it dont works at all so i guess ders no problem of it. and my Antivirus NPAV isnt blocking it...

And in between, I had just changed my mouse from USB to D-pin mouse since i was having problem with left click. The new D-pin mouse too have a little problem Its scroll doesnt works..

This error approx. started when I changed the mouse i tried with my old mouse too but it didnt worked...


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Garena BSOD*

Download Service Pack 3 if you can.

Also, press *Windows Key + R *, type _devmgmt.msc_ in the box and tell us if any yellow or red exclamation marks appear


----------



## Anujkolhe (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: Garena BSOD*

.. I am unable to download SP3..
It needs to have Internet Explorer greater than 5, which I dont have...
I have also tried to download IE greater than 5 but its too not working....

I have checked the device manager dialogue box completly but there isn't any red or yellow exclamations except on PCI modem there is yellow exclamatory mark, which i think isn't concerned with this problem....

Thanks.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Garena BSOD*

Can you tell me exactly what happens when you try installing Internet Explorer 8? You _should_ have already 7 or 8 from Windows Update. Also tell me exactly what happens when you try installing Service Pack 3.

You can try downloading another browser such as Google Chrome or Mozilla Firefox.

Edit:
Go to this site after you have downloaded either IE7 or Firefox.


----------



## Anujkolhe (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: Garena BSOD*

To download IE I am directed to Micrsoft or i think windows website to downaod it.
Than I get the message that your browser is not supported ...
I tried it with Chrome as well as Firefox..
Some how I managed to download it using IE..
I tried to install it but it got terminated in between and gave an error message,,,..

And since I dont have upgraded IE, i am unable to upgrade to SP3 as while downloading it say I shoud have IE greater than 5.

After I get an error while installing IE I get a Chrome browser icon to troubleshoot it named as 'Internet explorer troubleshoot 9' on the dektop.
I had joined the image i get after opening this icon.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Garena BSOD*

Can you tell me if your copy of Windows is authentic, as in, did you ever try to download XP Pro from a torrent site or similar?

As for your original problem with Garena, try reinstalling it.


----------



## Anujkolhe (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: Garena BSOD*

Thank you for your help.
I had a problem with other game too and I have had decided to repair my OS.
I entered My OS CD and repaired it.

And my Problem got Solved...!!

Thanks for your every help though..  ray:

nd last quest. how to mark this thread solved.


----------

